# 46 Gallon Reef Aquarium (Start To Present Picture HEAVY )



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

Its work in progress but definitely enjoying it every passing day!

here is a youtube video to the tank in its most recent state if you guys would like to c it in 1080P check it out! 






some of my equipment include:
2 X Kessil A350W - -- UPGRADED FROM T5HO 4 BULB FIXTURE 
2 X MP10 on sync - -- UPGRADED FROM KORILLIA 4'S
Remora Pro 125 gallon rated
70 lb of live rock
inch and a half of sand

thanks for checking it out. more pics uploading now!


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

layout of my rocks was done first.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

As i have been going out learning more about the hobby i took some pictures of tanks that inspired me. aquatic kingdoms tank and sea u marines tank. Thanks to Red for taking me on that group trip to get familiar with other aquarium stores.
Also it was really fun to check out the grand opening of R2O which was a great store for all marine needs! Thanks Ryan for the food! loved the cake  heres the pic for those that missed it.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

finally got my hands dirty and picked up gsp and a ric to try it out in my tank. Gotta say i loved them and kind of went into a addiction of going sea u marine and checking out his corals for eye candy. Taking the hobby slow was what i tried doing and ill be honest. i had my days where i might have bought an extra coral or two because i was addicted. Note- they never died still healthy till this day, but i developed things such as hair algae which could have been from the extra corals not sure.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

so now fast forwarding about a month and few weeks i really went out and got familiar with more ppl in the hobby. I met with March from fragbox which was a cool dude and became good buddies! Hes helped me here and there with advice but he was my main coral dealer as he offered great prices for frags. Here were some pics of the corals i have bought.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

As i got more familiar with the way the forums worked i started to realize there was a lot of other coral dealers that were local. So i tried to meet up with ALEX after a few recommendations and dam. I have to say this guy is a real good guy. He has amazing looking coral and very friendly. Every time i went to his house for some corals i just wanted to buy it all. So it all fell down to having Alex and March being my main providers for corals. Most of the corals in my tank today are from them both. Nothing but great reviews for the two of those individuals.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

so after a while of shopping and letting things settle i finally took a picture of what i thought was my final product. I was going to let things grow and do there thing as i maintained my tank. Well, obviously that wasnt the case. My addiction for corals went beyond what i have expected. I ended up going into SPS corals!!!!!! Which i was never going to go into i said because of the difficulty of maintaining them. I believe it was Alex that first gave me a green digi that was bleaching to try out in my tank. He said my tank looked fine from pics and what i have explained to him.


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

so now fast forwarding to just pictures of new additions over the months that i have got from different sources in the hobby


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

more coral shots


----------



## peacocks (Aug 7, 2011)

so this is essentially my most updated picture from what i c in my album with everything organized and what not. Yes i went sps crazy which is funny. Of all the corals i have bought all except one has survived. One sps started to bleach on my pretty fast but ended up clipping the colony and of the 6 branches in the colony, 3 branches survived and are surviving to this date so thats a great achievement!

Make sure u guys check out the youtube link of my tank if you want to c my tank at its more recent state as of today. It just pretty much outlines all the stuff i have!

i just want to say a big thanks to everyone that assisted me through all the hard times i been through in the saltwater hobby. When i posted questions you guys did a great job by giving informative answers for quick help. It's done me well and im sure theres people that are happy that i posted such questions so they can learn from my mistakes.

Hopefully you guys enjoyed this and ill be posting more solo shots of corals that i have and more pictures of new additions! thanks for your time!


----------

